
Clojure's missing piece - greenonion
http://nathanmarz.com/blog/clojures-missing-piece.html
======
kyptin
This was the transformation that hooked me:

    
    
      (transform (subselect ALL :a even?)
        reverse
        [{:a 1} {:a 2 :b 1} {:a 4} {:a 5} {:a 6} {:a 8}])
      ;; => [{:a 1} {:a 8 :b 1} {:a 6} {:a 5} {:a 4} {:a 2}]]
    

I'm solid with Clojure, and I am not even sure how to begin expressing this
transformation without Specter.

Granted, it's not clear why you would want to do this in a real program. But
I'm convinced about the generic power of such transformations and have little
doubt I'd find use cases (albeit probably not _this_ use case) in real code
bases.

